# Glowworm 18si small leak



## kopkidda (9 Feb 2011)

I have a glow worm 18si boiler, get it serviced every year. Got it serviced in December and ever since when you leave it on for more then an hour the info starts flashing at 2.9 bar, which I assume is because the pressure is too high. Water has started to leak(in small amounts drop by drop), from what I presume is the out pipe of the boiler(this pipe is too the very left and goes through the wall).

It didnt do this before getting it serviced. I lowered down the termostat and the pressue dosent flash anymore but water still leaks out gradually. The boiler works grand otherwise. Any ideas?


----------



## villa 1 (9 Feb 2011)

Get the serviceman back. A couple of things could be happening here.

1. The system appears to be over pressurised (too high standing
pressure) and this excess pressure is dripping from the pressure relief valve. 
2. The fill valve on the mains supplying the heating system/boiler may also be passing leading to over pressurisation. 
3. The expansion vessel may also need to be charged or replaced.
2. There may be dirt on the seating of the pressure relief valve leading to leakage.


----------



## kopkidda (9 Feb 2011)

villa 1 said:


> Get the serviceman back. A couple of things could be happening here.
> 
> 1. The system appears to be over pressurised (too high standing
> pressure) and this excess pressure is dripping from the pressure relief valve.
> ...


 
Thanks for getting back to me, will ring them tomorrow, I would say that the system is too pressurised, can I reduce pressure myself? I know how to do this via the bolier, i just turn a blue knob and water comes out and the pressure comes back down. But the water appears to still be leaking even when boiler back down to 1 bar.


----------



## villa 1 (9 Feb 2011)

That blue knob probably opens the spring release on the relief valve thus leaving out water. Best get the service guy to look at it as it is still leaking and you could be losing added corrosion additive.
This leak may be quikly fixed by opening this valve fully for a second or so thus clearing any debris on the seating, but it may make the problem worse.


----------



## kopkidda (9 Feb 2011)

Ok thanks, will give them a shout 2mo


----------



## DGOBS (9 Feb 2011)

I agree with above, but most times the valve will need replacing as will not re-seat.

If 3bar was approached, make sure the expansion vessel (on the rear of the boiler) 
is checked and pumped as required (usually 1bar air pressure) and the cold system pressure is set to between 1 and 1.5 bar


----------



## kopkidda (10 Feb 2011)

Well rang up the service crowd and its not under service warranty so will be a call out of €82 to have a look at it, before they fix it. Its only a drip leak so it isnt bad.

Dont really want to have to fork out €82 to have it fixed. Is the problem likely to get worse and I am I better off just paying it and getting it fixed. Id say your man will probably fix it in 5 mins!


----------



## john martin (10 Feb 2011)

It will cost you a lot more in the long run if you have to allow fresh water into the system over a long period.


----------



## DGOBS (10 Feb 2011)

+1, get it seen to


----------



## kopkidda (16 Feb 2011)

Update :

Got a gas bolier service man to have a look. Safety valve had been turned on ,hence the leak, pressure in boiler was going up too high when on as the expansion vessel was gone.

So he replaced the safety valve and put an expansion vessel up in the hot press, and now its fixed, is at 1.2bar before turned on and stays at this.


----------

